# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  How rare is B.D/Chytrid

## AfricanClaws

Do I need to worry about chytrid? I have no other frogs and the site I bought from says that they do not have chytrid and never have. Anything to worry for?

----------

